# I am so sad



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

to report that my little Racket sparrow died during the night. I found him dead in his bed this morning, and have no idea why my baby died. He ate great , and played, flew all over yesterday, so I just don't know. Sometime, life really sucks !!!
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, Daryl! I'm so sorry!! 

Am sending healing warm and hugs to help cope!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi pigeonmama!
When I read this: 
To every thing there is a season, and a time every purpose under heaven
Ecclesiastes 3.1 
I belive there are thing we can't change , but we do the best we can to help others and you did the best you could . 
Deeply sorry .... 
Karla


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Daryl, I'm so sorry to hear this....what a shock for you. And what a rotten loss...I know you two were attached to each other.

I know it's all been said before and will be said again (unfortunately)...but what a wonderful little life you gave him for the short time he was here! All that care, all that love, all that fun---something most sparrows will never know, no matter how long they live. I'm just so sorry that he had to leave you so soon.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry he died so sudden. It is so heartbreaking when that happens, without a warning and being able to help.
I am so sorry for your loss, Daryl.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm sorry that your sparrow died--the small ones don't have much by way of reserves. I just released mine yesterday and he went up to another family begging for food and attention. They couldn't tell he didn't belong to them, I guess. He didn't see the need to return to us. You could kinda' tell he still had a thing for birds of his own kind because he kept begging for a feeding from his image in the mirror.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Daryl. Unfortunately, I go through the same thing more times than I would care to every baby bird season, and I know it's an awful shock when it looks like everything is going well and then you find one unexpectedly dead or in dire condition. My rehabber friend often tells me that only a relatively small percent of the hatchlings survive in the wild and then only the strongest and luckiest of them and that often the little ones we receive in a rehab situation are the ones least likely to have made it in the wild. I know that's not much comfort, but sometimes we are fighting a battle that wasn't intended to be won.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I am sorry and yes, rehabbing can sometimes suck but you move on to the next one and try to help it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear Daryl, 

I too want to send my sympathies to you over the loss of your dear Racket I think what Terry said made a lot of sense but I know it's not very comforting. 

Still, you gave this bird hope and a chance at life and that is all that you could do. He died peacefully I'm sure in his bed and not some horrible way.

I'm very sorry again


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your little sparrow It's especially hard when an animal looks and acts very healthy and then dies unexpectedly. I hope you have some peace in knowing that you did your very best for him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Racket did not make it, and I know it must have been quite a shock for you, since he seemed to be doing so well. What Terry said really spoke volumes.

Sending you my utmost sympathy and a BIG hug.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Daryl*

So sorry your little sparrow past on. At least he had a chance to know happiness was in his short life here on earth. I am sorry for your loss..

Take care
Andi


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It could have been a number of things including sick with no signs, when it fell it could have damaged it's little organs inside, could have been a genedic thing through the blood line just a number. I am sorry for your loss, but try to remember there are plenty more out there that could use your help, again I am very sorry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Daryl, I've got some more news about my little sparrow, "Sparkie". He (or she, don't know how to tell) spends about 28 hours outside straight and then he (or she) lands on us to go back inside for a day. It's been going back and forth that way since this last weekend. He (or she) is in the house right now going through dog food like it's going out of style. Yesterday morning I caught the little beggar flying into my dermestid beetle box and EATING them! Now, they're scared to come out and eat (or Sparkie didn't leave many of them left alive, not sure).

Needless to say, Sparkie's more trouble than my pigeons but Lin gets sad when he (or she) isn't around. This is going to be a loooooooonnnngg, slow process with the "halfway house" method.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, that is so cute. You know, he's trying to tell you "I love it here!" 

Seriously, that is a bit out of the ordinary for them. The ones we've released hightail it out of sight so fast you can't even tell where they've gone and they don't come back and land on our shoulders so you have a special little bird.

PS - what kind of beetle are you talking about - never heard of them. Any "kin" to a mealworm beetle?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he's still young enough to want to. In my experience, if you're going to release a bird in a way that you want it coming and going from the "halfway house" deal, it's best to take them with you a lot in and out when they're too little to really fly away. Then they get used to it and as long as they've learned to trust you (we raised this guy from pretty small, you know), then they will come back from time to time. This guy used to sleep on my arm or on my shoulder at work for a couple of weeks so he definitely knows the drill.

The dermestid beetles are dead-flesh eating bugs that you use to clean a skeleton up for mounting. That's one of my projects--to do a very good picture and description series on the avian wing. I used them to strip a skeleton down and I just haven't had the time to drill the bone ends and glue the wires in to make the wing presentable, yet. Right now, the job's been a killer--I'm putting in 12+ hour days.

Pidgey


----------

